# Shrimp Ribs



## the_selling_blues_man (May 25, 2009)

I brined some nice black tiger shrimp in salt, sugar and some cajun seasonings.......



Mixed up a rub of garlic powder, onion powder, Old Bay Seasoning, light brown sugar and cumin.



shrimp threaded on skewers............ 



Shrimp ribs ready for rub ............



Resting and getting ready for the grill



Some fresh garlic and *EVOO* .............



On to the hot grill using some Royal Oak lump charcoal along with some apple wood. Some marinated chicken breasts and asparagus to round out the meal ............



shrimp ribs hot off the grill ..............





Ready to start the party ...........



Thanks for viewing!


----------



## bassman (May 25, 2009)

I must have lost my invitation to the party!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  That's some excellent looking shrimp.


----------



## desertlites (May 25, 2009)

ya bass I wern't invited either-looks good blues.


----------



## ronp (May 25, 2009)

Those sure look fit for a king. Nice job.


----------



## rivet (May 25, 2009)

Excellent rib-setup there and you got me on the grilled aspara-goose! My favorite, here. One question, though.... how did the shrimpers take to the brine? Did they actually "keep" any of the flavor?


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (May 25, 2009)

I usually brine the shrimp in just sugar and salt.  Added the cajan seasoning this time.  The shrimp were plumper than before the brine so I'm sure that they took in some of the flavor.  I only had time to brine them for about an hour.  It might have helped to let them brine longer.


----------



## richoso1 (May 25, 2009)

Dang, was I at the wrong party or what? I know I missed a good thing. Thanks for at least sharing the pics.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 25, 2009)

Thjat some good lookin shrimp. wish I was there. drool drool. ?  for you did the shrimp hold the favor from the brine? I have never heard of brining shrimp


----------



## ol' smokey (May 25, 2009)

Looking good blues man. Thats another one for the todo list.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (May 25, 2009)

I always brine my shrimp in at least a salt brine.  It plumps the shrimp up and helps keep them from drying out.  Anyone else brine shrimp?


----------



## alblancher (May 26, 2009)

Tiger shrimp are imported from the Far East.  If they where purchased frozen they have probably been treated to preserve freshness and moisture.  If I remember correctly you will see "water added" on the label.  In that case they are probably as plump as you can get them.

We do Gulf of Mexico shrimp all the time and we use Italian dressing, soy sauce, and spices as a marinade.  We then warm some crushed garlic in melted butter and use to baste.

Never the less what you did looks great and delicious so I'm not offering any advicce just an observation.

Thanks for the Qview.

Al


----------

